# [SeaMonkey]e-mails vides

## Kevin57

Bonjour,

J'ai installé SeaMonkey 2.0.2, mais bizarrement je remarque que les mails que j'envoie sont simplement vides. L'objet reste, mais le corps du message est entièrement vide (et il est enregistré vide dans les mails envoyés). Je n'ai aucune idée d'où ça peut venir, j'ai essayé depuis 2 adresses différentes vers beaucoup d'adresses, et c'est toujours pareil. Par contre, fait étrange, quand je m'écris à moi-même (j'ai 2 adresses configurées sur SeaMonkey), ça marche très bien. Est-ce que quelqu'un sait d'où ça vient? Problème inhérent à la version 2.0.2 (qui expliquerait qu'elle soit hardmaskée?)

Je ne sais pas quelles infos vous donner en plus, je n'ai aucun message d'erreur ni rien.

Merci d'avance

Kevin57

----------

## boozo

'alute

pas vraiment d'idée précise mais peut-être un pb de fonts non supporté ou mal reconnu par les clients ?

Edit: au fait, plaintext ou html même comportement ?

----------

## Kevin57

Merci de l'idée. Comment je peux savoir ça? Il me semble que j'ai tout configué en times new roman...

Je viens encore de faire un  test, quand j'écris à mon adresse hotmail que je consulte en webmail, ça marche très bien aussi (en fait, mes 3 adresses communiquent bien entre elles, c'est super utile...) mais dès que j'écris en-dehors de ces 3 adresses, ça ne marche pas. J'ai essayé sur une @hotmail.fr d'un ami, ça ne marche pas (pourtant ma @hotmail.fr marche), sur la @ymail.com d'un ami, ça ne marche pas (pourtant, sur ma @ymail.com ça marche) et sur la @orange.fr de mes parents, ça ne marche pas non plus. Je ne comprends vraiment pas. J'ai essayé en desactivant le firewall, ça a marché une fois, puis plus rien. J'ai essayé d'activer/désactiver le suport OpenPGP, ça ne change rien. Je ne sais plus où chercher...

Edit : je viens de reconfigurer en Times New Roman la police par défaut des mails en html et ça a l'air de marcher, j'attends la confirmation de mon ami. Mais ça m'étonne que ce soit ça puisque de toute manière, je n'envoie pas mes mails en format html...

Edit 2 : je viens de voir ton edit, oui quel que soit le format d'envoi, mon ami reçoit des messages vides (je n'ai pas encore eu sa confirmation pour mes derniers essais, il n'est pas en ligne)

----------

## Kevin57

Je remonte le sujet. Maintenant, la plupart de mes messages passent, mais il en reste tout de même une partie qui sont enregistrés vides, et donc envoyés comme tels. Il semblerait que ce soit surtout le cas pour les personnes que je viens d'ajouter à mon carnet d'adresses, mais ça doit être un hasard, je ne sais pas comment ça pourrait jouer... J'ai beau regler la police en times new roman (a priori tout le monde peut la lire), ça ne change rien...

Merci de votre aide

Kevin57

----------

## xaviermiller

tu envoies tes mails en HTML ou en texte ?

Essaie en "pain text", la fonte n'a alors aucune importance

----------

## Kevin57

Comme je l'ai dit, le problème apparaît que je coche "envoyer en html" ou non (je suppose que c'est en "plain text" dans ce cas?). Aucun de mes deux comptes n'est configuré pour envoyer en html.

----------

## boozo

Je ne vois vraiment pas ce qui pourrait expliquer ce comportement   :Shocked: 

( J'ai bien une idée tordue : je crois me souvenir que tu avais un thème qui affectait ton openoffice alors si ça ce trouve... avec les options de composition de ton compte sous seemonkey + le thème qui se propage à l'IHM (ou l'inverse), ben tu écris en blanc sur fond blanc   :Laughing:  )

----------

## Kevin57

L'idée est en effet tordue  :Wink:  mais ça ne peut pas être ça puisque si j'écris un mail de 4 pages, le mail vide envoyé n'est pas aussi long. S'agit-il d'un bug que je devrais reporter à Mozilla? Ou à qui d'autre?

----------

## boozo

Oui c'est plus de la mozilla foundation que celà relève (je ne sais pas s'il y a un tracker spé du reste mais sans doute et puis il y a toujours les forums/channels dédiés que tu peux voir)

Bien que j'ai trouvé là-dessus un post qui ressemble à ton pb , je pense pas que vous trouviez beaucoup d'aide car pour reproduire et qualifier c'est pas top...

As-tu essayé créer un prodfile de novo voir si c'est pareil ?

(de toute façon tu ne risques de ne pas d'y couper car c'est souvent la première chose demandé de tester avec des préférences clean)

Edit: sait-on jamais... (see last message)

----------

## Kevin57

Le problème décrit dans ton premier lien (si on exlue celui de Mozilla) est bien exactement le même que le mien, mais apparemment sans plus de réponses... Pour ton autre lien, j'ai du mal à comprendre.

 *Quote:*   

> As-tu essayé créer un prodfile de novo voir si c'est pareil ?

 

Pardon? Créer un nouveau profile où? Si tu veux dire supprimer la configuration de l'adresse mail et recommencer, je l'avais fait avec une des deux et ça n'a absolument rien changé. Je vais essayé de faire un rapport de bug (si c'est possible) auprès de la fondation Mozilla, on verra ce qu'on me dira!

----------

## boozo

Regarder le code des messages envoyés et de ceux dans la sendbox voir s'il y a une différence et éventuellement tester en changeant l'encodage

 *Quote:*   

> If I change View/Character Encoding/Autodetect from "Off" to "Universal"
> 
> the message displays along with header information. 

 

Et pour le profile je parlais de qqch de plus radical que simplement supprimer/recréer le compte mail : je ne sais pas comment il se nomme dans ton $home pour seamonkey mais il doit y avoir un repertoire qui stocke les préférences comme i.e. .kde pour kde ou .thunderbird pour thunderbird   :Wink: 

----------

## Kevin57

Je vais essayer en déplaçant $HOME/.mozilla/seamonkey mais le problème est que ce bug n'est pas facile à reproduire... Enfin on verra.

Edit : je l'ai fait et ça ne change rien. Plus précisément, j'ai fait :

```
cd .mozilla

cp -r seamonkey seamonkey1 (donc la conf de départ est dans seamonkey1)

rm -rf seamonkey

killall seamonkey seamonkey-bin
```

Je relance, j'écris à un ami après avoir reparamétré mon compte au minimum. Il reçoit le mail. Content, je refais:

```
cp -r seamonkey seamonkey2 (la nouvelle conf est donc dans seamonkey2)

rm -rf seamonkey

cp -r seamonkey1 seamonkey (je remets la conf de départ)
```

RAPPEL : on a donc seamonkey1 = ancienne config; seamonkey2 = nouvelle config

Je renvoie un mail à cette personne, ça marche (je précise, je ne lui avais jamais écrit avant depuis Seamonkey, le critère de "nouveau contact" n'est donc pas valable). Je décide de réessayer avec une adresse qui n'avait pas marché ce matin. Le mail est de nouveau vide. Je remets la nouvelle configuration : 

```
rm -rf seamonkey

cp -r seamonkey2 seamonkey
```

De là, je renvoie un mail à cette même personne depuis cette configuration vierge, et ça ne passe pas non plus. Ca ne vient donc surement pas de là.

----------

## truc

Yo!

Ouais, j'n'ai pas tout lu, mais je ne crois pas avoir vu la solution, j'avais eu un problème similaire une_fois_dans_ma_vie, et avec un peu de chance c'est le même.  C'était dans about:config , la valeur de distribution.about n'était pas à Firefox, en fait, j'dis distribution.about un peu à l'aveuglette, mais c'était un truc comme ça, il faut trouver quelle clé te pose problème! 

Ou peut-ềtre general.useragent.extra.firefox, je ne sais plus..

Arf, atends, j'ai un flash, c'est general.useragent.vendor je crois! Il vaut quoi chez toi?

Bon, j'laisse le post tel quel, il y a peut-être des indices!  :Wink: 

EDIT: après, pourquoi est-ce que ces clés provoqueraient de tels problèmes, je n'en sais trop rien, j'avais juste bien galéré..

----------

## Kevin57

La ligne dont tu parles (general.useragent.vendor) est réglée sur Gentoo chez moi. J'ai aussi édité mon post précédent.

----------

## truc

essaie 'Firefox' à la place

----------

## Kevin57

Pourquoi je mettrais firefox alors que j'utilise SeaMonkey? Ca risque pas de poser un problème?

----------

## truc

 *Kevin57 wrote:*   

> Pourquoi je mettrais firefox alors que j'utilise SeaMonkey? Ca risque pas de poser un problème?

 

Roh le lourd  :Laughing: 

Bah, j'n'en sais rien moi, j'propose des choses pour que tu -je cite- essaie[s], après si tu ne veux pas, bah, c'est toi le patron...

Cela dit, tu peux sans doute essayer 'Mozilla' à la place, mais, moi j'avais eu, il est vrai, ce problème avec Firefox, donc, voila... Bon courage

----------

## Kevin57

J'ai essayé en mettant "SeaMonkey" à la place (j'ai vu que c'était mis dans certaines catégories) mais ça n'a absolument rien changé. Donc dans le doute, je remets comme c'était avant!

----------

## truc

 *Kevin57 wrote:*   

> J'ai essayé en mettant "SeaMonkey" à la place (j'ai vu que c'était mis dans certaines catégories) mais ça n'a absolument rien changé. Donc dans le doute, je remets comme c'était avant!

 

Et dans le doute tu n'as même pas essayé 'Firefox'  :Question:   :Rolling Eyes: 

hénaurme! Quel aventurier! Tu sais ça ne vas pas exploser! Qu pire tu ecraseras ton ~/.Mozilla/seamonkey machin par ton backup!

J'dis pas du tout que ça va résoudre ton affaire, j'parlais juste de ta démarche!  :Wink: 

----------

## Kevin57

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *Kevin57 wrote:*   J'ai essayé en mettant "SeaMonkey" à la place (j'ai vu que c'était mis dans certaines catégories) mais ça n'a absolument rien changé. Donc dans le doute, je remets comme c'était avant! 
> 
> Et dans le doute tu n'as même pas essayé 'Firefox'  
> 
> hénaurme! Quel aventurier! Tu sais ça ne vas pas exploser! Qu pire tu ecraseras ton ~/.Mozilla/seamonkey machin par ton backup!
> ...

 

Non, ma démarche a été autre: j'ai cherché sur internet à quoi sert cette ligne, et il semblerait que ca serve uniquement à identifier le navigateur. Je ne vois donc pas en quoi ca aiderait. Ma démarche consiste aussi à ne pas modifier au pif, j'aime comprendre ce que je fais et je ne fais pas une modification au hasard. Donc si quelqu'un m'explique clairement en quoi ca peut aider et en quoi consiste ce réglage, j'essaierai de le changer.

De plus, excuse-moi, mais tu avais l'air tellement sur de ce que tu avançais que ca n'inspirait pas forcément confiance.

D'autres idées?

PS : Désolé pour les quelques fautes (ca), je suis sur un clavier allemand donc il manque quelques lettres françaises!

----------

## truc

 *Kevin57 wrote:*   

> Non, ma démarche a été autre: j'ai cherché sur internet à quoi sert cette ligne, et il semblerait que ca serve uniquement à identifier le navigateur. 

 

Exact, et les sites se servent de cette info, pour gérer les incompatibilités de ceux-ci avec les standarts.

'Fin, ça te prends 3 secondes de changer, 1min pour faire ton mail, 5 jours pour que t'aies la réponse de ton pote, et 3 autres secondes pour remettre la valeur par défaut, ton 1min et 6secondes pour faire comme si, et 5 jours 1min6secondes pour en avoir le coeur net? J'comprends pas c'est quoi qui te bloque, après, tu me dis, nan, ça marche pas, et j't'embête plus, d'ailleurs tu peux même me dire ça marche pas au bout des 66secondes (ouhhhh 66...), ou même sans rien faire, mais ne me laisse pas sur ma faim! c'est frustrant de ne pas pouvoir essayer un putain de truc trop simple.

éspèce de e-frustrateur!   :Wink: 

Et puis...

 *Kevin57 wrote:*   

> De plus, excuse-moi, mais tu avais l'air tellement sur de ce que tu avançais que ca n'inspirait pas forcément confiance.

 

 *truc wrote:*   

>  j'avais eu un problème similaire une_fois_dans_ma_vie, et avec un peu de chance c'est le même

 

Ça semble clair que j'étais sûr de moi effectivement...

Et puis tout le monde sait que j'ai des actions dans je_ne_sais_pas_ce_que_tu_crains, et que j'ai essayé de t'embrouiller... T'as eu raison, tu as déjoué mon entourloupe, bien ouej...

J'allucine quand même! Bref

----------

## boozo

 *Kevin57 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non, ma démarche a été autre: j'ai cherché sur internet à quoi sert cette ligne, et il semblerait que ca serve uniquement à identifier le navigateur. Je ne vois donc pas en quoi ca aiderait. Ma démarche consiste aussi à ne pas modifier au pif, j'aime comprendre ce que je fais et je ne fais pas une modification au hasard. Donc si quelqu'un m'explique clairement en quoi ca peut aider et en quoi consiste ce réglage, j'essaierai de le changer.
> 
> De plus, excuse-moi, mais tu avais l'air tellement sur de ce que tu avançais que ca n'inspirait pas forcément confiance.
> ...

 

Ceci dit, ton pb n'est pas vraiment rationnel et ressemble à un effet de bord à la c**, alors de temps à autres quand la démarche classique de résolution ne marche pas - ce qui ne critique en rien le fait de chercher à quoi cela sert au préalable - il faut savoir aussi dévier la trajectoire pour trouver du nouveau et essayer des choses qui a priori semblent non liées (surtout vu que le test proposé se base sur l'expérience ; est sans impact majeur et que le rollback l'est tout autant). Si qqch change alors on peut de nouveau essayer de rationnaliser et chercher en quoi cette chose apparemment "hors sujet" impacte. Sinon on passe   :Wink: 

btw, pour ta dernière remarque, l'immense majorité des membres de ce forum ne chercheront jamais à t'induire en erreur sciemment, à faire des propositions à l'aveuglette sans rien comprendre, ou à t'envoyer au carton à grand coups de réinstallation ou de reconstruction de fs inconsidérés - les propositions de chacun (quand on en a!) sont généralement filtrées.   :Confused: 

----------

## Kevin57

 *boozo wrote:*   

> btw, pour ta dernière remarque, l'immense majorité des membres de ce forum ne chercheront jamais à t'induire en erreur sciemment, à faire des propositions à l'aveuglette sans rien comprendre, ou à t'envoyer au carton à grand coups de réinstallation ou de reconstruction de fs inconsidérés - les propositions de chacun (quand on en a!) sont généralement filtrées.  

 

Je vois que ma dernière phrase a été mal interprétée et je vous demande de m'en excuser. Je voulais juste dire que "j'dis distribution.about un peu à l'aveuglette", "un truc comme ça", "Ou peut-ềtre", "je ne sais plus" en l'espace de 2-3 phrases indiquaient que l'auteur ne semble pas sûr de la ligne à modifier, et que donc, avant de faire une connerie, j'aime autant me renseigner puisque je ne sais pas à quoi sert cette ligne. Changer une configuration à l'aveuglette peut avoir des conséquences plus embêtantes que d'autres, ce qui explique que j'aie préféré être prudent. Loin de moi l'idée de remettre en doute la bonne foi de qui que ce soit.

truc : tu utilisais quel navigateur à l'époque où ça t'est arrivé, tu te souviens? [Edit : je viens de voir que tu l'as déjà dit, désolé!]

Edit : alors, mon rapport. J'ai mis Firefox dans cette ligne. Sur le coup, le mail a marché. Soupçonnant le hasard, je remets la valeur à Gentoo et je renvoie un mail : ça ne marche pas. Content, je remets Firefox, pensant que c'était la solution. Je renvoie un mail : ça ne marche plus, de nouveau (deux fois de suite). Tous ces mails ont été envoyés au même destinataire. Donc encore une piste qui s'efface...

----------

## boozo

Bon ben avec les problèmes de ce genre "un coups çà marche, un coups çà marche pas" c'est pas comme çà qu'on va arriver sortir du trou    :Sad: 

Il faudrait qu'on arrive à trouver a minima un dénominateur commun ou un cas typique pour reproduire sinon pour un bugreport... tu risques de te faire lourder   :Sad: 

Edit: pour avancer un peu : tu as la version 2.2 (compilée donc) mais est-ce que tu as essayé de tester la version -bin pour comparer ?

Sinon quels sont les useflags activés dessus ? P't'être essayer avec debug voir si on arriverait pas à tracer qqch de suspect avec non ?

----------

## Kevin57

Alors, voici un emerge -pv seamonkey pour les useflags :

```
[ebuild   R   ] www-client/seamonkey-2.0.2  USE="alsa crypt dbus java -custom-optimization -gnome -ldap -mozdevelop -moznocompose -moznoirc -moznomail -moznoroaming -sqlite -startup-notification" LINGUAS="fr -be -ca -cs -de -en -en_US -es_AR -es_ES -gl -hu -it -ka -lt -nb_NO -nl -pl -pt_PT -ru -sk -sv_SE -tr" 0 kB
```

Apparemment, le useflag debug n'est pas proposé. 

Je viens d'installer le binaire (version 2.0 alpha3 puisqu'il n'existe pas encore en 2.0.2 semble-t-il). A ma grande surprise, les deux peuvent cohabiter (en utilisant respectivement les commandes seamonkey et seamonkey-bin), ce qui m'arrange bien. Donc depuis le binaire, j'ai envoyé mon mail, et ça a marché sans problème. Content, je retourne sur la version compilée pour comparer, j'envoie un mail, et... il marche aussi!! Pensant à un coup de chance, je retente : ça marche encore, je ne pense pas avoir eu de la chance deux fois de suite. Je ne vois donc que deux explications possibles :

- le hasard total (mais je ne pense pas)

- une fois qu'un envoi a été réussi, les autres marchent (resterait à savoir comment ça se fait et pourquoi certains "premiers envois" marchent et d'autres pas.) 

Aucune explication ne me parait très plausible ou logique, mais je n'en vois pas d'autres...

Je n'ai "malheureusement" plus personne avec qui essayer (l'autre contact avec qui ça ne marche pas bien étant un prof!) pour pousser l'expérience plus loin. Mais si j'ai de nouveau ce problème, j'essaierai de repasser par le binaire voir si ça marche. En attendant, j'ai lancé un rapport de bug en disant que les premiers envoi à un nouveau contact ne fonctionnent pas, on verra s'ils arrivent à en faire quelque chose... Merci pour votre aide.

----------

## boozo

Oui en effet je n'avais pas vu que le use debug n'existait pas pour les versions >1.1.18

Bon ceci dit la version que tu utilises est hardmaskée donc ce n'est pas très étonnant qu'il y ait des bugs comme tu le faisais remarquer au départ ; l'hypothèse du "premier contact" semble encore la plus correcte et le rapport upstream sera donc peut-être utile - tu peux d'ailleurs coller le lien ici  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> # Jory A. Pratt <anarchy@gentoo.org> (24 Sep 2009)
> 
> # Much testing needed, not ready for mainline by any means.
> 
> >=www-client/seamonkey-2.0_beta2

 

Sinon faire d'autres tests avec de nouveaux amis faycebouque   :Razz: 

----------

## Kevin57

Voilà mon rapport de bug. J'espère qu'il est compréhensible, parce que c'est mon tout premier et en plus fallait tout expliquer en anglais! N'hésitez pas à me dire s'il manque des infos, j'essaierai de le compléter. https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=542604

 *Quote:*   

> Sinon faire d'autres tests avec de nouveaux amis faycebouque 

 

Je vais essayer avec d'autres amis quand j'arriverai à en choper sur MSN!   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Bon ceci dit la version que tu utilises est hardmaskée

 

Ben oui mais je voulais utiliser des extensions comme Lightning qui ne sont, je crois, pas compatibles avec la version considérée comme stable. De plus, il me semble que la Fondation Mozilla, elle, considère SeaMonkey 2.0.2 comme stable, non?

----------

